# CBIKE.com USE CAUTION with Pinarello



## airastro (Jun 30, 2006)

This is to warn all you members. I am a daily lurker, but I seldom post.

I ordered a Pinarello Prince from Cbike.com on Dec 26, 2007 during their 24/24 sale, 24% off everything. I emailed Cbike and inquired if they had a 2008 Prince in 57.5 red color. Sara responded that they had several in stock. I proceeded to order the bike and full build up with Campy parts. I was told it would be up to 5-7 to fill the order. This was not a problem as I was on vacation. I contacted Cbike on January 9 and asked if my bike had shipped. I was told no, they were going to start the build tomorrow. I said ok, dont ship the bike then, I will be in Chicago next week on business and will pick it up.

The day before I was to pick up my bike(Jan 14), I received a phone call from Fred Richards (possibly the owner) and He told me the frame had been damaged in shipping from Gita. At this point I figured something was up. I called Gita and they advised me that Cbike was no longer authorized to sell the bike, nor did they have the bike in stock on Dec 26, there was no damaged frame. CBIKE was fraudulent in their representations. 

This story can go on and on with all the lies I was told. I have now done, what I should have done from the start, order from my LBS. As of today Jan 25, I still have not received a refund from CBIKE.


----------



## TRIpprd (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks for the heads up. I was just about to place an order with these guys.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I have ordered many times from them and never had an issue..

One of those orders was a Conago Frame which I ordered a month or two after this thread was created.... The wait did end up being longer than they originally estimated,. but I am pretty certain that delay was from either Colnago or Gita Bikes, because all the other places I could buy a Colnago frame from seemed to be in the same boat, and seemed to all get their frames at the same time... I've placed about 3-4 other orders with them and never had an issue. The orders shipped soon and they had everything I ordered in stock. 

If the OP is still around -- did you get your money back?


----------

